# Angrychair's die Tarantel Bildergallerie



## angrychair (Oct 7, 2011)

Photo's of my T's

to come...

Aviculair avicularia MM






Poecilotheria regalis 3" male
























Lasiodora parahybana 4"


----------



## angrychair (Oct 9, 2011)

MM A. Avicularia, John Goodman devouring a B. dubia


----------



## angrychair (Oct 9, 2011)

Pterinochilus murinus sling, holy crap small

needs more substrate/smaller enclosure, but I just got it and this is what I had lying around.


















[video=youtube;WtWOumY_s_4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtWOumY_s_4[/video]


----------



## angrychair (Oct 11, 2011)

cleaned out pokie enclosure and baked substrated, noticed small little white bugs in a bolus.  Didn't want to take a chance with mites.  Going to harvest out some isopods from my Avic enclosure just to be on the safe side.  Hope you like my water bowl.


----------



## Leora22 (Oct 11, 2011)

Wow that is a very beautiful setup for an even better looking T


----------



## Drakk (Oct 11, 2011)

What very nice pics here!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## angrychair (Oct 23, 2011)

acquired two new T's today.

1" Chromatopelma cyanopubecens aka Greenbottle blue























































---------- Post added 10-23-2011 at 09:32 PM ----------

and a 1" Psalmopoeus irminia aka Venezuelan Sun tiger by the way, how the hell do you pronounce Psalmopoeus?

Was hungry too, and I'm glad, the abdomen was kinda small.


----------



## angrychair (Nov 9, 2011)

P regalis molt to 4"  10/31/11
Got to watch this one happen
































































L parahybana molt 11/9/11
Also noticed my Lp upside down in its burrow a few hours ago, really can't get good pictures of it, its all the way out of its old skin, this is the best I could manage.













These 2 are pretty good


----------

